# New Finecast to be released in November (mainly ELdar)



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

so, my FLGS gave me a copy of what is to be released in early November (along with the toasters, but im not gonna venture into that, but the notes that i saw was that the 'lith, warriors and destroyer are being "plastic repackaged" the rest i think most of you can assume is what based of the Beasts of War/others leaks) in finecast.

so;

SMs

Sammael of the Ravenwing
Captain Sicarius
High Marshall Helbrecht

Eldar

Warp Spiders
Howling Banshees
Fire Dragons
Swooping Hawks
Harlequin troupe
Eldrad

also a little bit of fantasy

Elves

Tyrion
Korhil

------------

ya not much but just wanted to it to be mentioned


----------



## Me-dea (Mar 10, 2010)

Its really bad :-(. I mean if they are remaking Eldars into finecast, it means that we will not be seeing any new models or codex soon. GW would not be remaking the molds if they would have something to replace them soon. Maybe the rumors of Eldars being one of the two armys in 6E starting set is true. But that means how much? 2 years?

Guys who play tau, may be happy, since not making any finecast for them (they only have 2) means they will have new release sooner than Eldars.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Yay more crapcast. Im stocking up on metal minis now before they go byebye.
To be fair i have heard SOME good thing about f....fff.....finecaaaast, but the plague marines i bought were terrible. I couldnt even pretend the blemishes were from nurgle, even hes not that deformed.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the finecast. I think its better than metal and personally never had any problems with moulding issues. 

If you bought your Plague Marines when they first came out then bear in mind the rush to transfer so much into finecast did mean some models did have moulding difficulties. Apart from that I really don't see your problem.

As for me I like all this Eldar stuff in finecast but I like the Sammael in finecast better. The model is one of the coolest 40K models in my mind and its glad to see it is no longer made of a big hunk of metal.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I like the finecast. I think its better than metal and personally never had any problems with moulding issues.
> 
> If you bought your Plague Marines when they first came out then bear in mind the rush to transfer so much into finecast did mean some models did have moulding difficulties. Apart from that I really don't see your problem.
> 
> As for me I like all this Eldar stuff in finecast but I like the Sammael in finecast better. The model is one of the coolest 40K models in my mind and its glad to see it is no longer made of a big hunk of metal.


To be fair they did replace all the dodgy parts of course.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome! The various aspects are the best thing about the Eldar and now they're going to be even cooler. Shame I'll have to wait awhile before they can be used with much competitiveness but still, plenty of time to collect, paint and build an army.

_Edit:_ Also yey I can stop looking at the full product list online and wondering why things are OOP.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't mind Stephen_Newman, he's a world famous apologist :grin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I wouldn't rule out an Eldar update just yet, they may just be making the Aspect Warriors (save for Dire Avengers) Finecast. Who knows what GW REALLY has going on?

Well save for the people who work GW and occasionally poke in here of course.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome! I want a finecast Sammael... And I want it now...


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> I wouldn't rule out an Eldar update just yet, they may just be making the Aspect Warriors (save for Dire Avengers) Finecast. Who knows what GW REALLY has going on?
> 
> Well save for the people who work GW and occasionally poke in here of course.


Mabey we should ask them? : P


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> Mabey we should ask them? : P


From what I've seen, there is a lot they can't talk about, so I don't think that will help. 

It was a good attempt though.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think they remake the molds. But that's not important. Looks good!


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome. I've been looking to begin an Eldar army for a while and I think this just swayed my opinion (I loath metals, and have personally never experienced problems with finecast).


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> Awesome. I've been looking to begin an Eldar army for a while and I think this just swayed my opinion (I loath metals, and have personally never experienced problems with finecast).


Do it! You won't regret it! Its still my favorite army, even compared to their dark brethren.


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

Heh goodbye to Eldar being an elitist metal army, with heavy as hell bags  I'll be happy to pick up some of these as painting projects, because they really are great looking models.

I am still on the fence with resin myself. I know when we put up the new clam shells and built the display models for our shop we found a lot of problems, and we got a lot of returns that day. But everything I have bought since then has been alright. I have noticed that newer stuff like Dark Eldar all come out really nice, which fuels my belief that they literally take the old metal molds and set them up for resin. So all the new stuff get fresh and new molds. Maybe the cause for others having deformities? 

In any case I didn't like metal, so I'm glad to see it go, but what I really love is plastic. If they did every model in plastic I would be happy. I know they say that plastic can't hold as much detail, but I'm starring at my Space Hulk Termies and scratching my head. Plus they had the Lizardmen and WoC lords in plastic, and they look really awesome!

But I digress.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Don't mind Stephen_Newman, he's a world famous apologist :grin:


Not so sure about World Famous.

I just don't like negativity when in my eyes it is unearned.

I do moan about certain stuff. Honest


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I like the finecast. I think its better than metal and personally never had any problems with moulding issues.


Yes, same here. Ive had one or two other issues (mainly things need bending, which is easy to do so yeah)



Stephen_Newman said:


> If you bought your Plague Marines when they first came out then bear in mind the rush to transfer so much into finecast did mean some models did have moulding difficulties. Apart from that I really don't see your problem.


And this is certainly true, they rushed too many models out in the first wave. Instead of trying to do a huge change, they should done a more gradual thing.

But yeah, as fine cast has matured th quality has only got better.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

KaosHerald said:


> Heh goodbye to Eldar being an elitist metal army, with heavy as hell bags  I'll be happy to pick up some of these as painting projects, because they really are great looking models.
> 
> I am still on the fence with resin myself. I know when we put up the new clam shells and built the display models for our shop we found a lot of problems, and we got a lot of returns that day. But everything I have bought since then has been alright. I have noticed that newer stuff like Dark Eldar all come out really nice, which fuels my belief that they literally take the old metal molds and set them up for resin. So all the new stuff get fresh and new molds. Maybe the cause for others having deformities?
> 
> ...


My gaming bag of 50 lbs begs to differ with you, those of us who have been around awhile will still have back problems thanks to the Eldar.

I think the molds are the same for the FC and pewter, so no remaking would have been needed.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> My gaming bag of 50 lbs begs to differ with you, those of us who have been around awhile will still have back problems thanks to the Eldar.
> 
> I think the molds are the same for the FC and pewter, so no remaking would have been needed.


Oh man I still have some of that action. Metal Dreads, metal marines, metal land speeders, metal walkers, metal every damn thing. 

I'm so happy with the new plastics, though I haven't tried any finecast yet.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Justindkates said:


> Oh man I still have some of that action. Metal Dreads, metal marines, metal land speeders, metal walkers, metal every damn thing.
> 
> I'm so happy with the new plastics, though I haven't tried any finecast yet.


My Sisters army also sympathizes.

On the flup side our armies can be used as defensive weapons in a mugging?


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

The metal Karmazov, now that's a model you could kill some one with.


----------



## Me-dea (Mar 10, 2010)

Im studiing automatization on colege and believe me, you cant use same mold. The injection system, injection points, heating system, ventilation points, ejection points is a lot diferent for resin.

Well I must admit I dont have any experience with resin myself, but I do have with thermo-plastics and aluminium.

Also you must make new molds after some time. So its just that they needed new, so they maked them for resin. Its simple as that. I cant see anyone throwing away working mold in good shape. Well GW did some stupid things in the past so why not .


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

forgeworld have also started using the fine cast resin and spin casting it. Im happy with it, the surface is much better to paint on and its less brittle.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know if they are using the same mold or not but I would think that they are. This is based off of one model that I know of. Astorath. He was an entirely new sculpt and when the new BA codex came out he was in metal. When they came out with the finecast he was one of the originals of the finecast as well. I purchased both to see the difference betwixt them and there was very little if any at all. I am pretty sure that the molds are damned expensive and I really can't see them making 2 molds for one character that is not going to sell as well as something like the Eldar stuff. Thats just me though, I could be wrong.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Are all Forge World models now finecast? Does this mean they have the "melting" and quality issues that normal GW finecast does?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

hungryugolino said:


> Are all Forge World models now finecast? Does this mean they have the "melting" and quality issues that normal GW finecast does?


Forgeworld Resin already has a melting issue. I've seen the result of a Thunderhawk Gunshp being left in the back seat of a car on a sunny day....the wings had almost melted off. So no change save for GW saving money by only needing the materials for one kind of resin now instead of two.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

So Forge World now has quality issues on top of that?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

hungryugolino said:


> So Forge World now has quality issues on top of that?


You mean on top of the occasional bubbles, warped parts and half-casted pieces they already had?

Nope. :biggrin:


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

hmmm the aspects in finecast =/ i honestly feel gw are shooting themselves in the foot(and other places) with this product, i alone have made them lose about £200 in profit(minimum) with returns due to constant miscasts with holes(not the tiny ones you can hardly see but some being the size of the nail on my little finger)i know what people will say "use green stuff" well to you i say my green skills are limited to filling minor gaps and even then its not a smooth transition. but anyway im getting off subject, i feel it is an honest mistake not to make plastic kits for them(or at least some of them0.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Me-dea said:


> Im studiing automatization on colege and believe me, you cant use same mold. The injection system, injection points, heating system, ventilation points, ejection points is a lot diferent for resin.
> 
> Well I must admit I dont have any experience with resin myself, but I do have with thermo-plastics and aluminium.
> 
> Also you must make new molds after some time. So its just that they needed new, so they maked them for resin. Its simple as that. I cant see anyone throwing away working mold in good shape. Well GW did some stupid things in the past so why not .


I was pretty sure that the supposed breakthrough for GW with finecast was that it was a freecasting resin usable with the existing molds, the tooling costs alone would not be absorbable for this number of molds which is why they did so much work to develop the finecast material.

Looking at the list and commenting on the models:

Warp Spiders - shittest Eldar model there is, why god why!
Howling Banshees - nice models, no need to change
Fire Dragons - nice models, no need to change
Swooping Hawks - nobody uses them or cares, but model wise not bad in their current form
Harlequin troupe - nice models, no need to change, but a plastic kit could have given options and allowed DE cosmetics
Eldrad - 90's flat lead models meets finecast - eeeew

If half of that list were not there I could ignore it as just finecasting the models that will remain, as it includes some kits which are patently awful it kinda pushes Eldar to the right in my mind.
I would suggest that Eldar are not as soon as we had hoped, only because some of these kits need a total resculpt and GW wouldnt waste the repacking and distrubution costs (assuming the re-tooling costs are just some test casts).
The only gettout of jail free card for the Eldar release being soon is the model that Necrons re-issue took, addition not remake, but adding more than a few units to the Eldar codex imho would bloat it horribly, so I am not betting on this.

From my personal perspective - more Firedragons may be in order, the question is "when are too many firedragons too many?"


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

That's a confirm on all of those units/models being re-released as FineCast, Advance Orders are now available. Awesomesauce.


----------

